# The New Madone Is Here!



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Check over at thepaceline.com to see it. Quite a change from the conventional look of past treks. It's pretty awesome, and could prove to be a love or hate look. I think it looks great though. Three different Geometries, and a new "naming system" for there oclv.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

*here is the pic*

Thought i would just post the picture here for you.


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

thats not a trek madone...its a giant all the way....the best thing about the madone was its classic geometry...never did care for compact...hope they continue to make the old style as well


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Im not sure if this is the picture of there "race geometry" or there "relaxed geometry." The relaxed geometry is stated to have a 30mm rise in the headtube, and it potentially looks like this may be the relax fit. You can also notice it has ultegra components as well, which means this isnt a "top of the line" madone shown.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

great job on the graphics too.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

good thinkin, linkin: http://www2.trekbikes.com/madone/technology/efficiency/


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess my '07 Orbea Orca is a true orginal!


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

> I guess my '07 Orbea Orca is a true orginal!


in what regard?


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like the new Trek paint is nearly identical to the Orca. Not to mention the stay behind the seat. Maybe the Orca is a copy of some other design, but it's a big hit and I'm sure it was an influence over this new Trek.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

This Madone actually looks more like a BH than a Giant. Same difference though. The BHs are nice looking frames.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

When I first saw the new Madone photo on the paceline.com, the first word that came to my mind was: "Giant."


----------



## trekman1 (Jun 1, 2007)

Other than the color, I don't seem much similarity


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I like it. Looks like a lot of tech goes into it also. I'll stick with my Pilot.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

I may not be the most knowledgeable about the newest gear, but what's Ultegra _SL_? Is that just Trek's way of saying it's got an Ultegra drivetrain with otherwise lighter bits, or is that something new from Shimano?


----------



## burrito (Jun 30, 2005)

*MADONE 6.9 PRO *


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

texass4 said:


> I may not be the most knowledgeable about the newest gear, but what's Ultegra _SL_? Is that just Trek's way of saying it's got an Ultegra drivetrain with otherwise lighter bits, or is that something new from Shimano?


http://www.light-bikes.de/eng/2007/06/01/shimano-ultegra-sl/


----------



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

And the *Madone 6.9 Performance Fit*


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

nice looking bike


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

must...own...one...


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

It is interesting to see what the "elites" are saying over at the Serotta Forum. Maybe Trek should have Dario Pegorretti paint the frames to get more credibility.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*much better looking than Giant of BH Bikes*

They dont have any information on the frame geometry so I wonder if they provided for longer seat and head tubes (in proportion to top tube etc) and what are the top tube lengths and seat angles on the new Madone. 

I think it looks quite nice, actually, the slope is not as girly as Giant/BH/etc. The slope angle looks about the same as Orbea and a touch steeper than Look and Time.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

ever wonder what if Orbea and Giant would get marry and have an offspring..bang there you've it. the " new " Madone. must say i personally don't like it. the paint job is terrible and the design ( frame geometry ) is lame. still like the current 6.9 SSL Madone as well as Colnago and Pinarello. er one more thing what's up with orange color?? don't tell me that the " secret " sponsor for next year will be sponsored by O.J ( Sunkist?? Minute Maid?? ) also wonder what does Lance have to say about this " new " Madone. hmm


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Maybe the Orca is a copy of some other design, but it's a big hit and I'm sure it was an influence over this new Trek._


Perhaps, in some small way, the '60 Bowden Spaceliner influenced both the Orca and the new Madone . . . :wink5:


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

acid_rider said:


> They dont have any information on the frame geometry so I wonder if they provided for longer seat and head tubes (in proportion to top tube etc) and what are the top tube lengths and seat angles on the new Madone.


They said its the same as the current madone, just has a compact TT. The BB is still off set


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I think they look good. I wonder if it will really be called "Madone". I wonder if they will keep the current Madone and call this something different. I like the way it looks but the compact geometry doesnt work well with my body size, 6'3". , so I am still happy I bought the 6.5 ssl. I really like the paint schemes and aesthetically the bikes look great IMO, it will be interesting to see ride reviews after they come out


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

There is some info on them on the www.trekbikes.com


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

tellico climber said:


> I think they look good. I wonder if it will really be called "Madone".


It will, and is! : )



tellico climber said:


> I like the way it looks but the compact geometry doesnt work well with my body size, 6'3".


The geometry on the new Madone (Pro Fit) is virtually identical to your current bike.


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

Wider BB, 90mm, with the bearings inside the shell. Nice and beefy. [url]http://www2.trekbikes.com/madone/technology/efficiency/[/url]


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> It will, and is! : )
> 
> 
> 
> The geometry on the new Madone (Pro Fit) is virtually identical to your current bike.



Oh, well. I guess my bike didnt get to keep the latest and greatest title for very long. That is ok though, I still love my 6.5. I think Trek has some winners in this new lineup with lots of variety. As long as they continue to make their top bikes in the U.S. I will remain a fan and look at Trek first when it comes time to buy a new bike next time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

After reading about the new Madone on Treks website, I have to say I am impressed,albeit I am a Trek fan anyway. I think a lot of Trek bashers will find themselves eating their own words over the next couple of years by finding themselves on one of these bikes. Even filtering out the usual corporate propaganda, I think the advances in this new design are quite impressive. I think with these new bikes, Trek will re-solidify their posistion as one of the world-wide leaders in bicycle design.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I meant to spell position unstead of posistion, sorry


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Logo's gone retro.*

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND,

Pretty cool looking frames.

Thanks for posting this thread,
Tshirt


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Ya, I like the retro look of the symbol. My father has one of those sitting in the garage. It's in the original silver and black too. What a far cry from what it is today though.


----------



## blofeld42 (Jun 25, 2006)

They say they've got a 1.5" bottom race on the headset. Anyone know if the fork and headset are compatible with Cannondale's System Six?


----------

